# DTG in UK, east yorkshire available from two bears!



## annietwobears (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi

Hope this is ok to post here! 

I have a small embroidery company in east Yorkshire, we have a RJET 4 DTG, and I'm trying to get into Fulfilment, either working with designers to sell their designs with £commission, or, full-filling your own sales. if I can help any other small businesses out there, please get in touch.

Thanks Annie


----------

